# BMX ID please



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2016)

Buddy just sent me a pic of a bike I know nothing about? Hoping someone here can help out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 27, 2016)

Are those 26" wheels?  I've never seen frame details like that but it should be easy to identify by anyone who has..


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2016)

No idea. I'm trying to get more info & pics.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2016)

Looks like a 1982-ish  VDC Gorila with 24" Skyways. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a 1982-ish  VDC Gorila with 24" Skyways. Thanks Jeff!



Ayuh  Sweet bike!


----------



## nycet3 (Sep 30, 2016)

It sure does look like a VDC. Nice bike.

For the non BMX guys, VDC stands for Voris Dixon Co. He built some killer frame sets in clouding the National Pro, one of my favorites. He also made bars, seat posts, etc. Great stuff and pretty valuable.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Oct 2, 2016)

+1 VDC. that is a very expensive bike. one i would love to own. regardless, make sure you or your friend or another enthusiast keeps it and keeps it right! those mags definitely need to stay with the bike!!


----------



## Budge73b (Oct 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Are those 26" wheels?  I've never seen frame details like that but it should be easy to identify by anyone who has..



Think it's a VDC IF PM QUITE A NICE BIKE AND WORTH GOOD MONEY


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 24, 2016)

@larock65 @Joe Buffardi


----------

